# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ndihmë për Gear of War

## Dragut

çkena?

kush nga ju e ka lujt Gear of War? Unë kom ngel tek ai robi në fund fare. Nuk di çfarë të bëj, i kam provuar të gjitha dhe nuk po gjej një "formulë". Ata korbat janë të paevitueshëm, dhe me llogaritë që kam bërë, fishekët të mbarojnë shumë shpejt.

----------


## Gerdi

www.gamefaqs.com
kerko gears of war dhe kerko nje walkthrough te lojes dhe thjest lexo pjesen qe te intereson.

1 shoku im qe e ka vrar thot qe vritet shum lehte me sniper.

----------


## Dragut

Ashtu më kanë thënë dhe mua që është i thjeshtë për tu vra, po nuk e kuptoj se ça ndryshimi do bën automatiku nga snajperi, mendo i kom ra vagonit rreth e përqark dy herë, më mbarun fishekët, i zbraza dhe pistoletën. Nuk kam problem atë, sepse është i ngathët por e kam problemin tek korbat, nuk di si ti fshihem, ata kanë një moment që largohen dhe të lenë të qetë, por nuk kam arrit të kordinohem sepse të afrohet dhe ky palla. Përdorimi i atij mitralozit të rëndë bohet i vështirë se kur janë korbat nuk osht Ram, kur osht Ram janë korbat

----------


## lojaxhiu

Do e marr kete loje mbas ca ditesh. Kur te arri tek kjo pjesa dhe ne qofte se e kaloj do te shkruaj ketu, hehe.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Zabimaru

daku ka goxha ndryshim automatiku me sniper. sniperi eshte shume her me i fuqishem. Ateher per ta vra bej keshtu: Fshihu dhe ne momentin qe ai leshon korbat, shko rri mbi ato dritat ne dysheme, korbat sa te afrohen do te hapen anash, ne ate moment ke kohe ti besh 2 gjuajtje me sniper deri sa korbat te shkojne ne vendin e vet. Perseri fshihu deri sa te te dergoj korbat dhe bej te njejten gje. Po i bere mire gjuajtjet me sniper ne koke e vert me 8 plumba, max 10.

----------

